# Where can we get info on 921 and TU-9000



## Peluso

Where can we go to get updated information on TU-9000 and/or 921? It seems to me that somewhere at JVC there should be a group or project manager in charge of the HDTV PVR. If someone in this group knew who that was, then we could check with them and get regular updates on the project that could be posted in this forum. 

As a side note, even as Consumer Electronics junkie, I find that my interest in this product is over anything i've been interested in the past. Is there anyone else out there who reads this forum who is as interested and intends to purchase it as soon as it's available?


----------



## belsokar

very interested in it...but in all my readings in all the forums, there is no concrete site/contact/etc for information on either the E* 921 or JVC TU-9000...

A couple things I'm eager to find out is a reliable delivery date (I know this is unlikely as most of the past releases of hardware have had anything but reliable delivery dates) and also an MSRP. If this sucker is going to cost $2K (as some people have projected), then I'll pass and hop on a 6000 so I can get some HDTV programming now...if it is closer to $1K (as yet some other people have rumored), I would definitely wait, assuming of course it is delivered by Q2-2003 at the latest...

either way, I really am eager to get a dual tuner pvr, as well as HD programming, and would like for it all to be in one box...


----------



## Guest

I've tried to contact JVC directly and was referred to...Dish Network, who in turn stated that they are completely in the dark about the subject. I did not see the last Charlie chat but the 921 was mentioned as having a delivery date of middle of next year. Do not be surprised if there are some other sleeper companies out there that will make some input on the HD market within the beginning of next year. Moxi was suppose to come out with their receiver and Tivo has been very quiet about their products. It was just announced, by Maxtor, that there will be a 300+ Hard drive being made available shortly.


----------



## ibglowin

You might as well get the 6000 now. The 921 sounds like it will be vaporware for at least 6-9 more months and many things are still being worked out. You can always put the 6000 up on ebay and more than likely get almost if not all your money back. You know what they say though, once you go HDTV, you'll never be satisfied again with standard TV again.


----------



## John Walsh

> _Originally posted by ibglowin _
> *You might as well get the 6000 now. The 921 sounds like it will be vaporware for at least 6-9 more months and many things are still being worked out. You can always put the 6000 up on ebay and more than likely get almost if not all your money back. You know what they say though, once you go HDTV, you'll never be satisfied again with standard TV again. *


There are so few stations out there now that I don't mind waiting 6-9 months for the 921 to come out. I just bought a new house and I had my house wired for two connections and a higher quality cable so that I will be ready for a two tuner HD receiver. I was planning on getting a 721 but I don't see a reason if the 921 is actually going to be produced. I already have a PVR in the dishplayer. I was ready to through it out the window but it has stablized recently.


----------



## belsokar

on a side note...since i'm still considering a 6000, I've noticed place like DishDepot and Allsat offer 6000's for relatively good prices for new customers...I am not a new customer, but is it possible to sign up a new account in say my roommates name and the same address? just to get the deal? Does dish go by home phone or by address? just wondering, thanks...


----------



## Guest

What E* really needs to do is modernize the 6000. It's a good receiver, but it's rapidly becoming outdated as newer and newer HD Standards emerge such as DVI and 1394. It lacks and will never have OpenTV according to Charlie, and it lacks and will never have DVI or 1394 connectivity.

Apparently, the only two new HD receivers in the pipeline are the JVC 9000 and the 921 both are PVR receivers and will probably be in the 1 to 2 thousand dollar range. There should be an option for those who want HD but don't want or can't afford an HD PVR.

I've been an E* customer for almost 5 years now, and I've generally been satisfied with the service. But, one of my chief complaints is the lack of choice in hardware. R&D is painfully slow, and it seems as of late that E* is only interested in PVRs.


----------



## Martyva

This is pure speculation. In January,JVC announced release of th TU9000 in September. In April, that was moved up to June. In May back to September. Since then dead silence. Who knows. It may or may not be significant, that they lowered the price of the HMDH30000, the first of September. That action gives me some hope.


----------



## Mike123abc

I wonder if they have delayed the release of the boxes until after they find out if the merger goes through? It is likely to be an expensive box and I could see Dish trying to save a few bucks by delaying it until all the details of what the "merged" box would have to have. If the merger goes through they could tweak the box to be able to work with the current system and the future system.

If the merger goes through the box gets the extra chips to make it work for the future, a few bucks are added to the price then it is released. The people who buy it save dish the trouble and cost of having to replace it.

If the merger does not go through the box is released as it, avoiding the cost of the extra chips.

I could even see them requiring you to update to triple sat dishes and new switches as a requirement to buy this thing. I could see this for any new box. By forcing customers to update their dishes and switches to add fancy new boxes, it saves dish more conversion costs.


----------



## Martyva

JVC offered a press release this week announcing January, 2003 as a release date for the TU9000, with both 1394 and DVI and at present a 120 gig hard drive


----------



## Bob Haller

Anyone who can afford HD should be able to afford a PVR.

I believe the days of non PVR receivers are limited. Soon every receiver will have a hard drive.

Low end ones would likely pay to get differing levels of PVR functions... High end pricey models like the 721 would include it for free...


----------



## BobaBird

> _Originally posted by cws80us _
> *What E* really needs to do is modernize the 6000. It's a good receiver, but it's rapidly becoming outdated as newer and newer HD Standards emerge such as DVI and 1394. It lacks and will never have OpenTV according to Charlie, and it lacks and will never have DVI or 1394 connectivity.*


Quoting paragraph 13 from http://www.tvinsite.com/twice/index.asp?layout=story&doc_id=98000&display=breakingNews,
"EchoStar also showed a special satellite-only HDTV-capable IRD designed exclusively for new integrated digital television sets that do not include internal digital satellite reception. The low-cost HDTV set-top box will only include an IEEE-1394 with Digital Transmission Content Production (DTCP) interface for connection to sets from such manufacturers as Mitsubishi, Sony, Hitachi and RCA. It is slated for early 2003 release."

Sounds like a Model 1000HD .


----------



## DarrellP

Knowing E*'s track record on the equipment they push out to market, I would wait at least 6-12 months before buying a 921. As much as I want a HD PVR, I had so much agony with my PVR 501 until it was on the market for 1 year and now look at the 721 with it's growing pains. Someone else can Beta test it.


----------



## Nick

Uninterestingly, on E*'s website, under the site map heading "What's New" there are no sub-pages listed.

Oh well, what's new?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cws80us _
> What E* really needs to do is modernize the 6000.


Production of the 6000 for Dish stopped on July 1/02. It failed to meet new FCC guidelines for Closed Captioning. Dishnetwork can only sell inventory 6000 manufactured before the cutoff date. Units mfgd after that date go to Expressvu


----------



## Guest

Tech forum coming up on the 12th. There will probably be some information on the new receivers.


----------



## Guest

Dish 921 with 200 GB hard drive


----------



## P Smith

> _Originally posted by Doug35 _
> *Dish 921 with 200 GB hard drive *


250 ! look into sticky thread !


----------

